# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Ερωτηση για συνδεσμολογια πανελ και για αγορα υβριδικου inverter/charger

## pant13

Γεια σας

Προσφατα εγινα κατοχος 6 πανελ solar plus με αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα
Rating Power (Pm)
 260W-265W

 Tolerance
 0 +5%

 Rated Voltage (Vm)
 30.1V

 Rated Current (Im)
 8.65A

 Open Circuit Voltage (Voc)
 37.4 V

 Short Circuit Voltage (Isc)
 8.98 A




Θα ηθελα στην αρχη να τα  χρησιμοποιησω χωρις μπαταριες για μια αποθηκη  που εχω για να τρεχει ενας  υπολογιστης μια τηλεοραση ενας εκτυπωτης,  accesspoint, φορτιστης  κινητου και ενας ανεμιστηρας.
Στο μερος που θα μπουν δεν υπαρχει  προβλημα σκιασης, Σκεφτομαι να τα  συνδεσω σε συστοιχεια 2 σειρα και 3  ζευγη παραλληλα και να βαλω ενα  υβριδικο inverter / charger αφου στο  μελλον λεω να προσθεσω μπαταριες  για πιο αυτονομια.

Το inverter/charger που κοιταζω ειναι αυτο EPEVER UP-2000W / 24V M3322 με αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα
inverter.png

Καταρχας θα υθελα να ρωτησω εαν η συστοιχια 2 σειρα και 3 ζευγη  παραλληλα ειναι ο καταλληλος / αποδοτικος τροπος για να τα συνδεσω και  αν το inerter / charger που επιλεγω ειναι συμβατο / καταλληλο.

Η επιλογη του εγινε και με βαση το budget καθως καπου στα 450 που το βρισκω ειναι το ποσο που θα ηθελα να διαθεσω.

Οποια προταση εχετε ειτε για την συνδεσμολογια των πανελ ειτε για το  inverter/charger θα με βοηθουσε πολυ και θα την εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερως.
Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας

----------


## mikemtb73

τo forum ειναι αφιερομενο στην επισκευή συσκευων...
πιστευεις οτι το μυνημα σου εχει θεση εδω?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pant13

> τo forum ειναι αφιερομενο στην επισκευή συσκευων...
> πιστευεις οτι το μυνημα σου εχει θεση εδω?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Αν δεν εισαι γνωστης μην κανεις hijack, μην απαντας καθολου, εχω δει στο φορυμ πλλα νηματα για προτασεις εξοπλισμου....
Ναι πιστευω εχει θεση και δεν εχεις θσεη εσυ σε αυτο το νημα

----------


## mikemtb73

τα μισα σου πανελ χάρισέτα καπου... 
260x6= 1560 τα διπλα αποτι αντεχει το μηχανημα που επέλεξες 
(ότι σου ειπαν και στο αλλο φορουμ)
Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pant13

Ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση.

Θα επιλέξω ενα μηχανημα που να μπορεί να δουλέψει με αυτα τα πανελ και ας  υπερβω το budget.

Αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι θα μου ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο.

----------


## xsterg

χωρις μπαταριες δεν γινεται. απλα γιατι ακομη και μερα μεσημερι με ηλιοφανεια αρκει ενα συννεφο και θα σου κοψει μεγαλο ποσοστο του παραγομενου ρευματος. δες την και σαν τροπο εξομαλυνσης. εγινε κατι ξαφνικα, μια σκιαση, μια ξαφνικη μπορα, η το απογευμα που αρχιζει και πεφτει η αποδοση του συστηματος. για εμενα η μπαταρια ειναι απαραιτητη.

----------

mikemtb73 (18-07-22)

----------

